# Robert Dean slicks "WANTED"



## corbettclassics (May 24, 2018)

Does anyone have set of these slicks that are really old looking that would be good on an old racer with patina?

Thank you
Bill


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 24, 2018)

Here are Robert Dean tires for your convenience....


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 1, 2018)

Still looking ..


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 9, 2018)

Still looking for a black or white pair smooth only.


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 14, 2018)

Still looking for a set..


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 17, 2018)

Bump


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 24, 2018)

Bump


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 4, 2018)

Anything?


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 11, 2018)

I've sent several emails to Dean tires and never get a response.  

Does he still make these?


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 11, 2018)

He does still make them! Just ordered a set last nite. $150 per tire and he makes them as needed. Call him at 1304.722.3115. It is his land line. leave a message he will call you back.


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 11, 2018)

Excellent!!! Thank you very much


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 11, 2018)

You can make a bath for the tires, using black tea and iron oxide powder. This will age them, very fast. Use an orbital sander on the mold seams....


----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 2, 2019)

Still looking for a a set of the "SMOOTH" tires. ( white or black )

The older and worn out is better!  NEED ASAP

Thank you


----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 11, 2019)

Anyone?


----------



## rusty_apache (Feb 11, 2019)

If you don’t find any I’ll sell you the 1-1/4” A. Dugast racing tires off my National.  They are no longer made and do lose pressure after a month or so, but they look great!


----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 11, 2019)

Thank you,

Are they period correct?  I would really like to find an original set of Boothroyds for this original 1898 racer.

I was thinking of buying the 1-1/2" tread and grinding the tread off.

B


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 7, 2019)

Anyone have a set of the tread 1-1/2" then in white or black????

I would like to experiment with a set to try and grind the tread pattern off to make it a slick in 1-1/2"


----------

